# neutering on benifits ??



## Pitterpatter2009 (Nov 15, 2011)

How much is it to get a female and male dog neutered/spayed on benifits ??


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

ring the vet and find out


----------



## Pitterpatter2009 (Nov 15, 2011)

YellowLab said:


> ring the vet and find out


Its close now or i would lmao :thumbup1:


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

if you go to the pdsa i think they just ask for a donation,if you go down this route please make it as much as you can it cost over £100 per dog for the operation.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

It depends on what benefits 

I'm only on job seekers so couldent get anywhere till recently my rescue were allowing anyone on any benefits to spay/neuter much cheaper, I would have paid £170 but instead paid £70 :thumbup1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Most vets charges depend on the weight of the dog, if youre on benefits its worth ringing the dog warden to see if they operate a neutering voucher scheme.


----------



## charlearose (Sep 18, 2011)

my sister had her german sheperd neautered recently at the rspca it was 84 pounds but they included the cost of micro chipping for free if needed


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

It depends on the size of the dog (amount of anaesthetic etc needed) and it also varies greatly by area and in each practice. It is worth calling local Rescues to ask which is the cheapest as they are always needing to have dogs neutered. 
There was a grant towards costs from the RSPCA (it was administered by the PDSA) but I don`t know if it is still happening. It wouldn`t hurt to ask though.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

One of our local rescues was doing a cut price neuturing

we arent on benefits but got working tax credits and we got it done £66 each dog so its defo worth ringing around and finding out


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

im pdsa reg and it does not cover the cost of spaying ive just saved up myself for it, pdsa will not cover procedures that are not vitally neccessary and you have to pay for all regular jabs and things like that 


i think you can get rspca vouchers? but ive not really looked into it much...so thats an option 

they charge based on weight (at my vets anyway) for my dog at 28kg i think its going to cost about £200


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

As others have said, it's all based on weight, costs a lot less to spay/neuter a chihuahua than it does to spay/neuter a newfie. Price also varies from vet to vet. Best bet is to ring around vets and ring around places like the RSPCA, PDSA etc and see whether they can help.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> im pdsa reg and it does not cover the cost of spaying ive just saved up myself for it, pdsa will not cover procedures that are not vitally neccessary and you have to pay for all regular jabs and things like that
> 
> i think you can get rspca vouchers? but ive not really looked into it much...so thats an option
> 
> they charge based on weight (at my vets anyway) for my dog at 28kg i think its going to cost about £200


Really? Ours does it was £70 from pdsa until the realised we did get benefits lol jabs are £24 as a friends just done her dogs boosters there so it must be different areas as im the total opposite end of the country to you


----------

